# Where to begin researching private clinics should I be looking abroad?



## Natti (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi
Had a bit of a sorrowful day yesterday. WFI had agreed to give us one round of short protocol treatment, then had told me I should consider egg donor route as fsh levels first test at WFI April 16 was 13, then following month 6.9.
I rang in 8.30am yesterday as started my period, left a message with nurses on answer machine. 5 more phone calls later I eventually spoke to a nurse at 12.30, to be told they'd no room to fit me in today. That I should ring back next month and hope my period doesnt start over weekend. Well I tend to always start Friday or Saturday and concerned this will happen again as the nurses always seem to be extremely busy and appointments booked  up. Sorry for rant needed to get that off my chest. So next month may have to have their number on speed dial and ring every 5 mins!

Had been really excited about starting first round of treatment and ended up feeling deflated. But I then realised that this round of treatment there is only a slim chance of success and I should have a back up plan.
Can anyone recommend private clinics, has anyone gone abroad? Where did you begin researching?
Thanks. Xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry WFI are messing you around...  Can you ask them about synching your period to mid week instead of the weekend?  You can take a tablet called norethisterone or the pill to force a bleed. 

With regards to private clinics in South Wales,  you've got the London Womens Clinic and CRGW.  I personally went to CRGW and can't recommend them enough - however it really depends what you want from a clinic - I would suggest finding out when the next open evenings are for both clinics and get an opinion of them and compare success rates for your age /situation 

When researching clinics,  if price is important to you,  you need to make sure you find out what is included in the quoted prices.  For example,  some clinics abroad charge extra for anaesthetic for egg retrieval -  I'm sure you'd agree this isn't really optional  

Have a look on the overseas boards.  I went to Prague,  but lots of ladies go to Spain,  Greece or  Cyprus too. 

Good luck 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi natti, that's very annoying! I would not have been happy at all to wait until next month! They told me that if af arrived on a Saturday they would scan me on Monday day 3. Last time I cycled with them I think af was due over the weekend so I rang before the weekend and told them I was expecting it and asked if I could make an appointment for first thing Monday morning. They were fine with that. I'm expecting af sometime next week and will be going in for baseline with them again. Hopefully there won't be any problems getting in.

I have also had quite a bit of treatment abroad and I use a clinic called Reprofit in the Czech Republic. It's great and the prices are so much cheaper than the uk. We have a thread under the Czech Republic section of ff if you wanted to find out more.


----------



## Natti (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Angela for advice and congratulations. Did you concieve your twins through treatment in Prague?

Luciloos thanks also for your advice  I might try doing that next month and  ringing them for an appointment in advance.  Xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Have a look at Reprofit International in the Czech Republic xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I had my twins through DE at Prague Fertility Centre xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Natti, sorry to hear how you  have been treated.  I had short protocol  cycle when they were still ivf wales about  6 years ago.  My period started a few days earlier  than I expected  on the Friday  afternoon  and so  I thought we would  have to wait  a month, but when I spoke to them was told that they could scan me on the monday, which they did.

Maybe it is worse this month  if they have staff off due to hols.  Not an excuse  as they would of known when they told you that you could start thus month,  but might make it easier  to  get  an appt  next month  if fully staffed. 

If you are regular and  know when your next period  is due could you book an appointment  in advance so that at least you have one. 

As Angelica  said  both lwc and crgw  hold open evenings.  The details are listed on their  websites an they both have ********  pages too.  We went to open evenings  for both, and liked both of them, but went with crgw they felt more personal.  The open evening also felt more about info giving where as the one at lwc we attended  felt more of a marketing  exercise.  

We are due  to start a fet at crgw next week. 

Good luck.


----------

